

Google and the FTC - bauchidgw
http://googleblog.Blogspot.com/2011/06/supporting-choice-ensuring-economic.html
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/supporting-choice-ensuring-economic.html
======
bauchidgw
i think the biggest offender is google places, the marketplace
provider(google) should not hardwire its inferior product (google places pages
- basically a scrapper site) into its marketplace (google search)

